# طلب مساعدة : Heat Transfer j.p.holman tenth edition solution manual



## Eng_Ziyad (28 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة في ايجاد 
Heat Transfer j.p.holman tenth edition solution manual 
وشكرا مقدما 
^_^


----------



## eng_alex (8 أكتوبر 2012)

ياريت لو حد عنده الكتاب يرفعه جزاه الله خيرا..... علشان محتاجه فى الماجستير


----------



## altamirano21 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

graciassssssssssssssssssss


----------



## كرم الحمداني (10 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخوة الاعزاء الحلول موجودة وسارفعها باسرع وقت ممكن انشاء الله


----------



## كرم الحمداني (10 أكتوبر 2012)

والى المشترك/المشتركة eng_alex هذا الكتاب مبسط ولا يصلح للماستر


----------



## Eng_Ziyad (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك اخ كرم على الرد 
ويا ريت لو تخبرني تم الرفع او لا لاني محتاجه ضروري


----------



## Eng_Ziyad (10 نوفمبر 2012)

ما في اي مساعدة


----------



## كرم الحمداني (13 نوفمبر 2012)

الاخ Eng_Ziyad تم رفع الحلول على الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t348890.html 
واسف على التاخير


----------



## Eng_Ziyad (19 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووور اخ كرم على الحلول :84:


----------



## BOOK5555 (10 أبريل 2013)

it is not complete,


----------

